# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box تحديثات :  RCD AMS V0.0.9.10 mix update

## mohamed73

*RCD AMS V0.0.9.10 mix update*   *Latest Update :*   *- Audi, Concert EU AB2, 7 647 026 380, 8P0 035 186P, 95128 by Blaupunkt 
- **************, DC Truck Radio Base High, 7 620 000 021, 95640 by Blaupunkt 
- Volvo, FJJW B, 28177571, 24c16 by Delphi 
- Volvo, FKSF MBYI B, 28032127, 24c16 by Delphi 
- KDC-W707T, KE-1179T, 24c02 by Kenwood 
- VW, RNS 300 LowLine, 7 612 002 059, 1K0 035 191H by Blaupunkt 
- Fiat, RNS4, 7 612 002 400, 24c64 by Blaupunkt  - FIS
- Volvo, VR-300, 20 561 223, 24c04 by Delco 
- XAV-60, 24lc08 by Sony*    *We are looking for resellers..* 
If you are interested in selling our products in your country, please contact: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
We offer very good conditions for cooperation. 
How to update? Run martech_rcd_ams.exe or download and get latest version via setup:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Check supported models and Clip functions in demo version  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
All videos on the channel Youtobe competition:  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Best Regards* *Martech Team*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

